# Disk Cleanup



## amuffly (Aug 23, 2011)

nope you are fine. I would strongly advise you to download advance system care 4. It is free and you can get it at download.com. It is a great free tool that will help you clean and make sure your computer runs the best it can.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks. :thumbsup:

Advance system care 4? I’d like to here more about it and other "free" “clean up my mess” programs.


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll second the Advanced System Care 4. One other thing everybody needs to do but rarely happens is configure the MS Virtual Memory to be deleted on closing out the PC. These Page Files are just sitting there waiting for someone to take a look at them. There can be bank account numbers, personal info, passwords, etc in these files. These are generated when the RAM is exceeded and the Page Files are written to the hard drive rather than in the RAM because the RAM is full. Do a search for clearing the page files. There's a lot on Google for it and it's an easy thing to do.
Here's a linky and how to. FWIW, the Page File limit is usually double that of your RAM. So if you have 2Gig of RAM, you will have at least 4Gig of Page Files and that's the default settings. Sometimes Windows will expand that if the Page Files keep getting exceeded.
http://netsecurity.about.com/od/windowsxp/qt/aa071004.htm


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I use the Advance System Care also and it does good for me. 

Go to your "control panel" open "internet options" on the general tab look about the middle of the page and there is a "delete" there in front of "settings" click the delete button. A box will popup with several boxes clicked, unclick the "password" box or you will have to sign back in everything with your password. Click the "delete" box and at the bottom of the page click "OK" and you are good to go.

Click on "start", "programs", "Accessories", "Tools" and "Defrag". Once it opens click "analyze" and it will tell you if you need to defrag or not. 

Be sure your Trash is empty on the desk top also.

One more thing in your bottom right hand corner tray do you have a lot of Icons there, if so you may want to turn them off as they are all running all the time in the back ground and when you fire up your PC and they slow your PC down. If you want to turn them off let me know and I will tell you how.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, I downloaded it and this is what it came up with. A few big numbers there.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Some of the best places to learn about programs to clean
up your computer (there are others, too).
A lot are free - "bleepingcomputer.com" and "spywareinfo.com".
Very safe places.
"bleepin" has got a lot, of good tutorials that are worth a read -
and much more!
Don't know much about "Advanced System Care" - they will.

rossfingal


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Majorgeeks.com have a good arsenal of programs for maintence, that are listed as safe. Most that post on there, are also regulars at other reputable sites, like bleeping computers, etc. I tend to trust the programs listed avail at majorgeeks more than otther sites, since they take the time to check them out, unlike download.com.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

I have been using Ccleaner for a couple years now. It's fast,you can check what's running at Start up, Registry cleaning, Add/Remove programs,etc.
http://www.piriform.com/CCLEANER


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"CCleaner" is good.
Stay away from "download.com"!!!

RF


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

rossfingal said:


> "CCleaner" is good.
> Stay away from "download.com"!!!
> 
> RF


Also advance down load is bad also. Or at least i thank so. It put a total of 4 item's on the comp. One wouldn't delete from control pane. If you have that problum . Go in to my comp. or click on the comp. icon and open up C drive and look i belive in program's folder and find and delete from their that is the only way i found when you can't delete from control panel. I didn't even find in the regestery. I use CC Cleaner for a guess a yr. so far work's for me. If you want to do the defreg why don't you go in to safe mode and do the disk clean up and defreg at the same time. That is the best way to do that. That is what i do.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is Majorgeeks.com top Freeware picks http://majorgeeks.com/page.php?id=20 A new tool that they have given the thumbs up on, is from tweaking.com. It allows you to make system changes to help speed up XP, Vista, & Windows 7. http://www.tweaking.com/content/page/simple_performance_boost.html It has helped a little with my netbook in start up and shut down, but it will take a few more boot ups to notice overall. There is a whole arsenal of tools at tweaking.com that are rated as good by majorgeeks.com.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Just something to add...
If you're considering using one of these "automatic" registry cleaners/optimizers...
Watch Out!
Sometimes, they do a little more "cleaning/optimizing" then you want!!
(I love the "Recovery Console" or "Reformat - Reinstall" - NOT!!!) 
"ERUNT" (Emergency Recovery Utility NT) is a good thing to have; and, use!
Saved my "arse" a few times!! 
(Just a an aside - I used "Super Anti Spyware" {A very good program!} -
Let it clean up what it found -
Could not "boot" into the operating system (2000 Pro) - then....
Safe mode - "ERUNT" - No problems!!) 
Happy computing!! 
(You can get it from the place "gregzoll" mentions above "Major Geeks")

rossfingal


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

rossfingal said:


> Just something to add...
> If you're considering using one of these "automatic" registry cleaners/optimizers...
> Watch Out!
> Sometimes, they do a little more "cleaning/optimizing" then you want!!
> ...


I also use anti-spyware. I find it to work's good. I also use zone alarm for a couple yrs now seam's to work's fine .


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

jiju1943 said:


> I use the Advance System Care also and it does good for me.
> 
> Go to your "control panel" open "internet options" on the general tab look about the middle of the page and there is a "delete" there in front of "settings" click the delete button. A box will popup with several boxes clicked, unclick the "password" box or you will have to sign back in everything with your password. Click the "delete" box and at the bottom of the page click "OK" and you are good to go.
> 
> ...


Vista and Windows 7 automatically defrag. You can set when.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> Vista and Windows 7 automatically defrag. You can set when.


Thanks Rusty, I didn't know that.

While I am here, I noticed there is a member on the forum who builds websites, if you could please post I need to talk to you about building a website.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It does not stop other stuff. Wait until Microsoft introduces to the masses the new Windows called Windows 8. By the time this Netbook dies, I am probably going to either be running Linux, if they do not lock down the machines as Microsoft is wanting the hardware manufacturers to do, or break down and purchase a Mac.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

There are several people on here who probably build websites. I work on a couple of them. What do you need to know?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Our chruch had a website but one of the girls took care of it and she has moved. Everything expired and now we don't have a website that works, it is just a blank screen. We need someone to start from scratch I guess to get it back up.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

First you'll need your login information for the hosting company and domain registrar. What was the address of the website? We'll need to check and see if it is still registered. 

I'd personally have someone local set it up for you using a Wordpress installation. Wordpress, once set up and be fairly easily maintained through an easy to use administrator interface without having to do much coding at all. If you can post a message here, you can use Wordpress without much trouble.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jiju1943 Our minister does websites for various church's. Here is the info http://links2business.com/


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Pop, I appreciate that.

Greg, I have the link bookmarked, thanks a bunch.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jiju1943, if you want to see what our church website looks like, it is lakesidechristian.com Now my brother's church website is a lot cleaner, which is http://www.newlifenny.com/welcome-back/ Depending on what the church's vision is, reflects on how you want the site to look. Our's and my brother's worship arts minister use Facebook & Twitter a lot. Especially my brother's church, that with live streaming of their sermons, vs. we use podcasts.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg, that is a nice site. I will let you know what the members decide. Thanks again.


----------

